# Tool or punch?



## snuffy (Apr 7, 2017)

Do you use a sight tool or punch for adjusting dovetail sights?
The one on my Kimber is VERY tight.
I just shot my Glock and am going to have to make an adjustment on it also.


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 7, 2017)

I have used a brass punch but you have to be very careful,sight tool would be the best.BB


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's how I do it Snuffy.
I bought a brass 3/8" punch from NAPA, then ground a flat on the punch end slightly less width than the dovetail. Then ground a angled flat on each side of the lower flat for clearance. All 3 flats should be smaller than the dovetail, this allows you to apply more force to the sight when tapping than a round punch, plus it provides some protection from the punch hitting the dovetail in the slide.
If the sight is very tight  then I remove the slide from the firearm and place it in a padded vice, I use a couple of layers of clean thick leather between the lide and vise jaws, Block it from the bottom so the bottom of the dovetail is just sightly above the vise jaws. The vice should be tight enough the slide doesn't try to rotate but not tight enough to damage the slide.
If the sight is very tight I use a 3 pound hand sledge to solidly tap the punch until it begins to move. Measure it before and after with a set of calipers.
I use this same method with the dovetails I cut by hand in ML barrels and all my pistols.  It works real good for me but then I get a lot of practice too.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks guys.
I use a brass punch also.
Was thinking about getting a sight tool.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 10, 2017)

The sight tool will reduce the chance of messin up.

That being said I've always used a shaped brass punch and hammer - gheez, I make knives with hammer, no biggy for me to control my hits.


----------

